# Samsung 3d TV app is available!



## joels1010

For all you samsung owners if your tv is connected to the internet you now have the optin to go and download the new samsung 3d tv app. Goto Samsung Apps and select the Explore 3d app, download and when you go into it you will have the option to watch Movie Trailers Video Clips, and Premium Videos. Right now the only thing you can watch is 3 movie trailers, they are Shrek the Final Chapter, Megamind, and How to Train Your Dragon. This is pretty exciting if they start to offier content to watch via streaming or downloading directly to your tv.


This is a good day for samsung owners!


----------



## DaGamePimp

Thanks for the 'heads up', checked it out and hope they offer some more content in the near future.


The Megamind HDX trailer has some pretty decent 3D.


* Anybody else want to ponder over full length 3D movies showing up, maybe like, oh I don't know... How to Train Your Dragon







.


Think about it, this is a perfect way for them to offer it to *their* customers since it is claimed to be a Samsung exclusive. Only difference being current owners will have to pay a rental fee to view it vs getting it as a promotional add-on for buying a 3D package. Could this be their plan...? If MvA shows up for streaming once HTTYD shows up in the kits I think we'll have our answer







. I hope I am not being too optimistic here







.


Jason


----------



## TonyDP

Cool; I wonder if I'll be able to get the app thru my 6900 BluRay player since I have yet to buy the wireless internet adapter thru the TV.


Out of curiosity, what 3D format are the clips in?


----------



## fistula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TonyDP* /forum/post/19129586
> 
> 
> Cool; I wonder if I'll be able to get the app thru my 6900 BluRay player since I have yet to buy the wireless internet adapter thru the TV.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity, what 3D format are the clips in?



you cant right now and it sucks cause my wireless connection is too slow to stream hd video...










looks like the vudu interface


----------



## robfern

Hey guys,


I have a Samsung 6900 BluRay player and can confirm this 3D App/"Channel" is not available to me. I wonder why?


I have it hardwired with Ethernet, not WIFI, so I had hopes that it would work smoothly, however it's not even offered.


I'm keeping my fingers crossed that they will push this out to the players.


----------



## robfern

According to their website, it should be available:


"Get access to a range of entertaining 3D content via this application on Samsung 3D TVs and Blu Ray Players. Samsung will provide 3D Movie trailers, short videos like documentaries, sports highlights, concerts etc. in 3D and some full length movies in 3D through this application"


I tried a software update on my player and it keeps failing....hmmm. Says the file doesn't match my player. Perhaps that's why I don't see the channel.


Just FYI.


----------



## biggdawg29

I just wish there was actually some content available. Hopefully soon


----------



## robfern

All they could say is that they will "record my problem, pass it along to the appropriate department and they will work on this to fix that in near future."


My main question was about the website stating it was available to TV's and BD players...yet doesn't show up in my app store, and I've confirmed my firmware is up-to-date.


Again....just FYI.


----------



## everyperson

This new app(FREE), which I believe is the first such 3D app from any manufacturer, is called "Explore 3D". It can be downloaded easily from the app area and is in "beta" at this time.


There are 5 selections areas: What's New?; Movie Trailers; Video Clips; Premium Videos; Info & Settings.


This beta is being run via the VuDu engine and has a selection of HD(720P) or HDX(1080p)-dependent on your internet speed.


It appears that this may be the first 3D site(app) that will eventually allow streaming full length 3D movies, probably for a fee.


Right now this app only has three 3D clips: Shrek-The Final Chapter; It's Big For A Reason; and How To Train Your Dragon.

The clips are wonderful and seem to be side-by-side presentations. Visual clarity is excellent. I'm not getting the audio to come through-must be my setup.


Bravo Samsung!


----------



## joels1010

I didnt have any issues with the audio, so it must be something on your end.


----------



## FBlack

Try PCM audio in the setup in the app.


----------



## Syngefinger

I downloaded the 3D app last night on my Samsung TV. Download was very fast and the 3 movie trailers looked and sounded fantastic. The 3 trailers available were Shrek-The Final Chapter, MegaMind, and How to Train Your Dragon. I was just expecting the same trailer for HTTYD that's on the MvA Blu-ray and was pleasantly surprised that it was totally different content.


----------



## chriss2d

Where is this thing? I can't find it when I look on my 6900. Is it only something I can get through my tv?


----------



## Syngefinger

I found mine listed under Samsung Apps on the main Internet screen of my TV. Not entirely sure where it'd be on other equipment.


----------



## fistula




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *chriss2d* /forum/post/19139908
> 
> 
> Where is this thing? I can't find it when I look on my 6900. Is it only something I can get through my tv?



yes


----------



## ChldsPlay

This app did not work well for me at all.


The first time I tried it I get weird blue/pink lines on the right half of my screen. Then I exited and started it again and tried the Shrek trailer (the only one I didn't try the first time) and it worked, but was a good amount of ghosting. Then I tried to play the other trailers again and I didn't get the weird lines again, but it wouldn't play the trailers either, it would buffer then go to start playback and then immediately go back out to the app screen. It did this for the Shrek trailer as well.


----------



## cal87




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ChldsPlay* /forum/post/19143032
> 
> 
> This app did not work well for me at all.
> 
> 
> The first time I tried it I get weird blue/pink lines on the right half of my screen. Then I exited and started it again and tried the Shrek trailer (the only one I didn't try the first time) and it worked, but was a good amount of ghosting. Then I tried to play the other trailers again and I didn't get the weird lines again, but it wouldn't play the trailers either, it would buffer then go to start playback and then immediately go back out to the app screen. It did this for the Shrek trailer as well.



I cannot get a viewable picture either. Have tried multiple times, both resolutions. Audio seems fine. Somehow I don't think the set is detecting the proper 3D format.


----------



## ShadowSnake

I'm unable to get the app, also the only apps I see are the one that I already have, cant see hulu, explorer 3d or netflix. Anyone have this problem? I reset [email protected], delete my ID, nothing works.


----------



## HermantoWang




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ShadowSnake* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I'm unable to get the app, also the only apps I see are the one that I already have, cant see hulu, explorer 3d or netflix. Anyone have this problem? I reset [email protected], delete my ID, nothing works.



I have same problem with uou, i cant see that 3d application, maybe because i'm in indonesia, so the apllication just for samsung app for US or europe region not avaible for asia region.


----------



## FBlack

When I first ran the trailers on the app I had problems. 3D was blurry. It just said "turn on your 3D glasses". Never to press the 3D button on they remote etc.


So I exited, turned on 3D side by side and then went back to the app and started a trailer. Now they all worked perfectly. Never had to press the 3D button again.


----------



## ferl

Works like a charm. This a move in the right direction for Samsung if they put up some content other than trailers. At least there would be something to play with until movies become available.


----------



## dalek255

No sign of this app in the uk yet


----------



## TonyDP

I broke down today and bought the wireless internet adapter for my PN63C8000. After setting it up and installing all the updates I was able to quickly find and install the Explore 3D app and play around with it.


It definitely seems to be based off the Vudu app although it seems to have trouble with HDX playback as it always wants to buffer (never have that problem with Vudu). HD playback works fine however.


For me, once I started streaming the trailers all I had to do was turn on my glasses and I was good to go; no need to put the TV in side by side more or anything like that.


Hopefully Samsung will throw up some more content to keep us occupied until 3D blurays start to flow more frequently.


----------



## NorthJersey

the preview for the upcoming Megamind 3d movie in the explore 3d app seems to make very good use of the 3d, especially the spider scene! watched it last night with my daughters


----------



## dalek255

I emailled samsung uk to find out when this app was going to be released here and they basically told me that it won't be happening and it's only for the us.


What about the rest of the world samsung?


----------



## golferbradbest

you can get all 3 of these trailers in side bye side format here www.biohemmet.se Just load em on a usb thumb drive or on an external hard drive. With an external hard drive you can play em back via ps3


----------



## wired1

I live in PA. I downloaded all the updates and got everything working, but for the life of me can not find the 3D Apps ANYWHERE.


Any ideas?


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19212807
> 
> 
> I live in PA. I downloaded all the updates and got everything working, but for the life of me can not find the 3D Apps ANYWHERE.
> 
> 
> Any ideas?



when you open [email protected], go into samsung apps, you should see the explore 3d app. It seems this is only available on tv's, not from bluray players ( I didn't see it when accessing it from my 5900 bluray player)


----------



## wired1

Thanks! I will hook up the TV when I get home


----------



## mysticseer

Hello 3D friends







. I wanted to let you know a way to get the explore 3D app in any country. If you setup an American VPN and route all traffic via your router you will be able to enjoy all the cool apps our US friends have. Once you have the VPN running you need to reset Internet tv. Once it resets go back in and it will re download all the American apps. Once done go into the app store and Explore 3D will be available for download. Where do you get a VPN you may ask. Lots of sites offer them to the USA. Just ensure they can provide you a steady 5mbps as that is required for the app to function properly. Good luck guys. It's worth it for non Americans


----------



## wired1

O.K.


I set up the TV. All is well in terms of the @InternetTV...


HOWEVER, when I try to watch the 3D stuff, two major issues...


1. Sound only comes out of TV speakers. I have the TV set up with a receiver via HDMI so I am unaware of why there is no sound...


2. The picture is doubled as if in side-by-side mode, and nothing I do seems to fix it!


Help


----------



## FBlack

Wired:


Connect an audio cable from your TV to the receiver. Set the Speakers to External and PCM.


----------



## wired1

Cool. Will HDMI do the trick... I have a few floating around.


Also, any ideas on the image?? It's just a blurry mess... More acuratelty, it's doubled and side by side and I can't get it to work...


----------



## TonyDP

When I watch the trailers from the 3D app the TV notifies me to turn on my glasses and automatically puts the picture into the correct 3D mode.


I'd suggest two things:

(1) make sure you have the latest firmware (1026); and

(2) you may also want to delete and re-download the 3D app to make sure that nothing was corrupted during the initial install.


----------



## wired1

THANKS! I don't know if I want to do the firmaware update, though... I changed the settings on my C7000 and made it into a C8000 and I'm afraid the firmware update will revert the settings...


----------



## FBlack

When I first tried the 3D app, it was blurry too. Even though a trailer will automatically turn on in 3D and you do not need to "turn on 3D" from the remote, pre-set it to 3D on the remote. Then run the app. For me, after doing that one time, the app now opens properly.


----------



## Raddle




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *wired1* /forum/post/19214595
> 
> 
> O.K.
> 
> 
> I set up the TV. All is well in terms of the @InternetTV...
> 
> 
> HOWEVER, when I try to watch the 3D stuff, two major issues...
> 
> 
> 1. Sound only comes out of TV speakers. I have the TV set up with a receiver via HDMI so I am unaware of why there is no sound...
> 
> 
> 2. The picture is doubled as if in side-by-side mode, and nothing I do seems to fix it!
> 
> 
> Help





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBlack* /forum/post/19214611
> 
> 
> Wired:
> 
> 
> Connect an audio cable from your TV to the receiver. Set the Speakers to External and PCM.



Do you need to connect a separate audio cable? I thought HDMI with ARC provided that function?


----------



## oahukid50

I have a samsung dlp 3d ready hdtv model #hl72a650 with ps3 and the 3da-1adapter and the hdmi detective plus.I used the tru3d directions and still no 3d.Can somebody tell me how to get 3d on my tv.Is there any device to activate the adapter.I have the dlp 3d x force3d glasses.I did get the ps3 firmware updated.3.50 and no 3d.I have done all that i could possibly do with this adapter kit.I read all the threads and try different things on the tv.Help!


----------



## Kevin B

IIRC, to use the ARC feature, it has to be plugged into HDMI Input 2.... At least this is what I recall on my PN50C7000.


----------



## vice86

Be nice if they updated the darn content already.


----------



## TonyDP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *vice86* 
Be nice if they updated the darn content already.
Tell me about it. I picked up the wireless internet adapter a few months ago specifically so I could use this app, thinking that I would at least get a steady diet of 3D trailers and maybe the occasional PPV event. You'd think they'd throw some new content up once in a while.


----------



## DaGamePimp

A Samsung rep recently told me to watch that app as something big is coming... could be no big deal but that's what he said







.


Jason


----------



## NorthJersey

anyone know the reason for the downtime of Samsung Apps yesterday? did anyone check today to see if there is anything new, especially in the 3D app ?


----------



## NorthJersey

so will Samsung finally release more content on the 3D app after CES '11 ?


----------



## TonyDP

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* 
so will Samsung finally release more content on the 3D app after CES '11 ?
The Samsung app was very similar to the Vudu front end and appeared to use their tech; seeing as Vudu is getting ready to offer 3D content, I wouldn't be surprised if Samsung does something around the same time frame.


----------



## Samfield

I tried to watch the 3D movie trailers featured on the Samsung app yesterday, but the image was illegible. All that I could see was a side by side non-coordinated video image with multiple horizontal stripes on the right hand side of the screen. 3D Blu-ray and downloads from the PSN play fine on my Sammy 7000 PDP, but not the app trailers. Anyone else experience this condition? Any remedies?


Thanks.


----------



## NorthJersey




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Samfield* /forum/post/19777091
> 
> 
> I tried to watch the 3D movie trailers featured on the Samsung app yesterday, but the image was illegible. All that I could see was a side by side non-coordinated video image with multiple horizontal stripes on the right hand side of the screen. 3D Blu-ray and downloads from the PSN play fine on my Sammy 7000 PDP, but not the app trailers. Anyone else experience this condition? Any remedies?
> 
> 
> Thanks.



I have a Sammy 8000 LED, on my first try accessing the 3D app for trailers I noticed this, but after restarting the TV and going back into the app it worked fine


----------



## Samfield

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* 
I have a Sammy 8000 LED, on my first try accessing the 3D app for trailers I noticed this, but after restarting the TV and going back into the app it worked fine
Thanks very much, I'll give that a try.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19636920
> 
> 
> A Samsung rep recently told me to watch that app as something big is coming... could be no big deal but that's what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason




Any new news from the Samsung rep?


----------



## FBlack

Forget the Samsung App and use VUDU. Lots of free 3D trailers and pay per view 3d movies.


----------



## Khanriazaoif

This app has been out for months and has not updated since.


----------



## TonyDP




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Khanriazaoif* /forum/post/19919683
> 
> 
> This app has been out for months and has not updated since.



And this in a nutshell is my biggest gripe with Samsung. They make good products and reasonable prices but their support is really inconsistent and can be very frustrating.


----------



## NorthJersey

I second the recommendation on Vudu. Many 3d trailers now. Also, there is a free solar system app on Samsung Apps that gives a 3d view of the solar system, and 3d picture of Mars' surface. Pretty neat, plus some good facts about each planet


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* /forum/post/19924266
> 
> 
> I second the recommendation on Vudu. Many 3d trailers now. Also, there is a free solar system app on Samsung Apps that gives a 3d view of the solar system, and 3d picture of Mars' surface. Pretty neat, plus some good facts about each planet



I might be missing something. I find 10 trailers and 4 are available to rent. Two of the 4 are cartoons and IMO the other 2 should be free. The car and castle films are the things I would expect to find for free on the Samsung app. The TV manufacturers promote exclusives in an attempt to sway the consumer. This is an opportunity for Samsung to promote the content in their app as a selling point. They made the app available last August with 3 trailers an show "coming soon" under the other categories. Why taunt us for 5 months and not deliver?


Thanks for the heads up on the Armchair Astronaut app. That is more entertaining than watching trailers.


----------



## DaGamePimp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ferl* /forum/post/19918244
> 
> 
> Any new news from the Samsung rep?



Nope, sorry, I only met the guy once at a local magnolia (inside BB) store.










Jason


----------



## banduraj

Does the Vudu app require an account, login or CC? I got netflix and don't need anything else. But, I would like to check out the free 3D stuff on there.


----------



## toneman

Quote:

Originally Posted by *banduraj* 
Does the Vudu app require an account, login or CC? I got netflix and don't need anything else. But, I would like to check out the free 3D stuff on there.
IIRC the Vudu app does require an account to be created (CC/payment info not required at initial sign-up, unless you plan on ordering movies after using up the free trial download). Netflix on-demand doesn't offer new and/or current-release titles for immediate download, whereas Vudu does offer quite a few new-release titles for download within weeks--if not same-day--of said titles' retail/in-store rental release. Example--Salt and Inception are already available for online streaming from Vudu...try seeing if you can stream either/both of those titles from Netflix.


----------



## Khanriazaoif




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *toneman* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> IIRC the Vudu app does require an account to be created (CC/payment info not required at initial sign-up, unless you plan on ordering movies after using up the free trial download). Netflix on-demand doesn't offer new and/or current-release titles for immediate download, whereas Vudu does offer quite a few new-release titles for download within weeks--if not same-day--of said titles' retail/in-store rental release. Example--Salt and Inception are already available for online streaming from Vudu...try seeing if you can stream either/both of those titles from Netflix.



Can the free rental be used on a 3D movie? I'm going to download VUDU when I get home.


----------



## FBlack

On VUDU you do not need to set up an account to view their offerings and 3D trailers.


----------



## toneman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBlack* /forum/post/19943077
> 
> 
> On VUDU you do not need to set up an account to view their offerings and 3D trailers.



True, but if you want to take advantage of the free movie that is offered when you use Vudu for the first time you will need to set up an account.


----------



## vice86




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DaGamePimp* /forum/post/19636920
> 
> 
> A Samsung rep recently told me to watch that app as something big is coming... could be no big deal but that's what he said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Jason



almost 3.5 months later...



lol


----------



## mikezero

Thanks for the heads up OP.


----------



## NorthJersey

I checked on Wednesday and still the 'explore 3d' was not updated. at least the Vudu 3d list on my samsung 2010 led tv has a decent amount of choices, between movies, trailers and some 3d documentaries. Go to Explore Catalog and you'll see the option for 3D, it lists everything under there


----------



## twan

When my SmartHUB updated last night on my 2011 UN55D8000 it deleted the Explore 3D automatically. Are they pulling it and deploying an updated app? Any1 else have this happen?


----------



## ufsteez

Quote:

Originally Posted by *NorthJersey* 
I checked on Wednesday and still the 'explore 3d' was not updated. at least the Vudu 3d list on my samsung 2010 led tv has a decent amount of choices, between movies, trailers and some 3d documentaries. Go to Explore Catalog and you'll see the option for 3D, it lists everything under there
My sound when I use the Vudu app on my Samsung D8000 isn't playing through my surround sound and is only playing through my tv. Anyone know how to fix? I've changed audio settings to PCM but nothing. Thanks.


----------



## banduraj




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ufsteez* /forum/post/20338845
> 
> 
> My sound when I use the Vudu app on my Samsung D8000 isn't playing through my surround sound and is only playing through my tv. Anyone know how to fix? I've changed audio settings to PCM but nothing. Thanks.



You need to use the ARC function of HDMI and your AVR. Or, output back to the AVR from the TV using the optical out.


----------



## uclabruin98

My explore 3D app went away as well with the update


----------



## jh5500

This app is great, right now everything is free. You get full 3D films for free. Just click on rent and it comes up "rent for $0"


----------



## millertime50

Quote:

Originally Posted by *banduraj* 
You need to use the ARC function of HDMI and your AVR. Or, output back to the AVR from the TV using the optical out.
i only need one HDMI from my avr to the TV for Vudu to work with my samsung D550.. but i am getting Vudu thru my samsung BD D 6500 3D blu ray player.. only one HDMI from the 3D player to the avr.. i have no optical cables hooked up.. you probably need a better HDMI cable.. all mine are 1.4 ... they say they will let info go both ways at the same time.. other mite to.. but i have heard with some HDMI cables guys have the problem you are having.. you kind of get what you pay for.. if you buy super cheap cables


----------



## banduraj

Quote:

Originally Posted by *millertime50* 
i only need one HDMI from my avr to the TV for Vudu to work with my samsung D550.. but i am getting Vudu thru my samsung BD D 6500 3D blu ray player.. only one HDMI from the 3D player to the avr.. i have no optical cables hooked up.. you probably need a better HDMI cable.. all mine are 1.4 ... they say they will let info go both ways at the same time.. other mite to.. but i have heard with some HDMI cables guys have the problem you are having.. you kind of get what you pay for.. if you buy super cheap cables
When your watching Vudu using an app external to the TV, for instance, your blu-ray player, then yes, one HDMI is fine because the signal passes through the AV receiver before the TV. When you are using the Vudu app in the TV (as is the case with the poster I was replying to), as your TV is the source of the signal, then you need to use ARC on HDMI or optical out from the TV to the AV receiver. That's all I was saying.


----------



## balboa dave




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jh5500* /forum/post/20597074
> 
> 
> This app is great, right now everything is free. You get full 3D films for free. Just click on rent and it comes up "rent for $0"



Those are trailers, not the full movie.


----------



## almostinsane

No - Everything is $0.00, even full movies. I've watched a few and never been billed.


----------



## mboojigga




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *almostinsane* /forum/post/20602834
> 
> 
> No - Everything is $0.00, even full movies. I've watched a few and never been billed.



Yeah just watched a couple of movies myself. Just picked up the Samsung

46" 6420 from Best Buy. Been playing games in 3D all day on my computer.


----------



## Niteflyte

Hello.

Explore 3D no longer plays any titles, as all that results is a error message to contact Samsung/Roxio support, but played great until now.. On another note, the RoxioNow Movie App is bunked also, as the Titles just buffer in a continuous loop. Waiting for Support response. Any others here experiencing the same?

















TIA


----------



## almostinsane

Have you tried contacting Samsung?


----------



## supergrass




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Niteflyte* /forum/post/20657092
> 
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Explore 3D no longer plays any titles, as all that results is a message code 120 and contact Samsung/Roxio support and played great until now.. On another note, the RoxioNow Movie App is bunked also, as the Titles just buffer in a continuous loop.Waiting for Support response. Any others here experiencing the same?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



I had the same issue last week and ended up reactivating my account after deactivating it, which made everything work fine again.


----------



## Niteflyte

Thanks to all for the advice.


@supergrass: That was what I just did and now everything is fine once again.


----------



## bradjs

Does anybody know the quality of these streamed 3d movies via the samsung app?


is it dolby digital 5.1 surround?


is it a 1080p stream (so 540p each eye) or would it match 1080p each eye like 3D blu rays?


all in all, how do they actually look and sound? (the most important thing)


thanks!


----------



## ItzMe

Did everyone else have an update today that removed Explore 3D? I have a D8000 and it did a SmartTV Update today that deleted the app.


----------



## ferl




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ItzMe* /forum/post/20812953
> 
> 
> Did everyone else have an update today that removed Explore 3D? I have a D8000 and it did a SmartTV Update today that deleted the app.



The app is OK on the C8000. No updates when accessing Explore 3D or when backing out of [email protected]


----------



## briango1

Quote:

Originally Posted by *ItzMe* 
Did everyone else have an update today that removed Explore 3D? I have a D8000 and it did a SmartTV Update today that deleted the app.
I did.


I have a D6400 and it also deleted the 3d explore today. I called Samsung and he had me reset the smarthub and then the tv. That didn't fix anything.

I don't think it's showing any of the 3d games that would be available to purchase either.


----------



## gagit811

They removed the app yesterday, today the app updated and installed. The fixed the need to go to their website and enter your credit card info just to watch the free content. This was then only thing keeping me from using the app (don't like giving my info for something I wouldn't use much).


----------



## briango1

I haven't had my tv very long, so I hadn't made an account for apps. Once I clicked the red button on the remote and logged in, it updated. It looks fancier than the old one. Glad it works now.


----------



## ItzMe

Mine updated as well. The only xontent that doesnt work well is the We Are the World Haiti video. It chokes when I try to stream it. The others stream fine.


----------



## FBlack

Mine reinstalled yesterday too. You need not register to watch some free content. I wish they had an option to test the speed of your connection like a few other movie services. While I can use VUDU at their highest format with no problems, Samsung's app had numerous streaming issues last night. While trailers worked fine, a few short free movies kept buffering.


----------



## ItzMe




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *FBlack* /forum/post/20837366
> 
> 
> Mine reinstalled yesterday too. You need not register to watch some free content. I wish they had an option to test the speed of your connection like a few other movie services. While I can use VUDU at their highest format with no problems, Samsung's app had numerous streaming issues last night. While trailers worked fine, a few short free movies kept buffering.



I noticed the "We are the World- Haiti" kept buffering, but when I tried a few others they worked fine. I tested a few days ago though.


----------



## TonyDP

Looks like the "C" series TVs still have the old version of the app that requires you to sign up and provide a credit card number. I have a C8000 plasma and while several apps have been updated, Explore 3D isn't one of them as it hasn't been updated since April 28.


----------



## dt325

Even after moving the HDMI to the 2nd port I still can not get the Audio Return Channel to work with the explore 3D app. Ive seen a lot of other people question on how it wasnt working for them but Im not sure if moving to the 2nd input fixed their problem or if they just gave up.


Can anyone personally confirm that they have the smart hub feeding full 5.1 back to the receiver over the ARC??


(Im using a 55d8000 TV with a denon-1911avr if anyone else has any help. thanks)


----------



## leksicon

Hey guys,


I loaded this app, 3D explore, on my Samsung pn58c8000 last night after not going into the app store for months. I WAS BLOWN AWAY. There were the trailers people here are talking about plus a whole lot more. Multiple 3d full length documentaries, each about 40-50 minutes long. Watched an amazing one on dinosaurs. Tahiti 3d is an excellent surfing 3d film with amazing under water shots.


This is by far and away the best quality content as far as 3d is concerned I've seen in one place. Absolutely spectacular and best of all it's free. I'm located in Canada and just used stock settings on the Sammy.


----------



## TonyDP

The new app installed on my PN63C8000 as well; nice range of content but performance is pretty poor over an 802.11/g wireless network. I can get a solid HDX (1080p) connection in VUDU but this app keeps buffering every 20 seconds.


----------



## jbug

The Arabian 3D (IMAX) movie was on their as "coming soon" but it has now been removed. I was looking forward to seeing that one.


----------



## slims1179

I didn't know about this app! Thanks going to go check it out right now!


----------



## NorthJersey

the app says I need to upgrade the firmware on my un46c8000 in order to access explore 3D. I haven't updated in awhlie. Is the firmware update going to wipe out my picture settings ?


----------



## TheAlternative

FWIW my picture settings have not reset after any firmware upgrades.


----------



## NorthJersey

thanks! I updated the firmware this morning and the picture settings remained intact


----------



## adya11




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *dt325* /forum/post/20854574
> 
> 
> Even after moving the HDMI to the 2nd port I still can not get the Audio Return Channel to work with the explore 3D app. Ive seen a lot of other people question on how it wasnt working for them but Im not sure if moving to the 2nd input fixed their problem or if they just gave up.
> 
> 
> Can anyone personally confirm that they have the smart hub feeding full 5.1 back to the receiver over the ARC??
> 
> 
> (Im using a 55d8000 TV with a denon-1911avr if anyone else has any help. thanks)



i dont use arc but im getting 5.1 dolby through my reciever with some of the imax docos on there.. i just use optical out to my reciever . thats it . it works fine with all of them except for legends of flight.. for some reason i get a codec not supported error with that one . with my reciever and tv speakers. not sure why. Anyone else getting that error with legends of flight?


----------



## prophetizer

i only get a 2.0 signal return from the ARC channel, which kind of makes it pointless


----------



## Tony Byland

i have the samsung 3d bluray player updated but explore 3d not in smart hub for me.


----------



## AndreHD

Samsung 690055D here, thanks for the heads up







. You know you have fairly new technology when you can barely find content for it







. The Comcast Xfinity 3D on demand is kinda bare. I buy just about any new 3D blu ray. Things should pick up soon.


----------



## Ewingr

I have a new Samsung 3d player. It isa lower end unit, don't remember the model.


I do not find the Explore 3D in the app list of Samsung apps.


----------



## enthuzist

You may have to run the updater to have it download.


----------



## Ewingr




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *enthuzist*  /t/1273636/samsung-3d-tv-app-is-available/90#post_22325565
> 
> 
> You may have to run the updater to have it download.



If you are speaking of firmware, it is current.


----------

